# wie alt sind Euere Fische?



## Lion (26. Sep. 2016)

ich würde gerne das Alter Euerer Fische erfahren !
Freue mich auf die Antworten.
VG. Leon


----------



## Geisy (26. Sep. 2016)

Meine drei ältesten Koi sind um die 30 Jahre.
Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Alfii147 (26. Sep. 2016)

Koi, werden alle 3 Jahre alt (2017 April).
Glubschi (Black-Moor __ Schleierschwanz) befindet sich derzeit im 14ten Lebensjahr
Andere Goldfische & __ Shubunkin 7 Jahre.


----------



## Ansaj (26. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Leon,
mein ältester Koi (weißer im Profilbild) ist min. 15 Jahre alt. Ich habe ihn ca. 2004 aus einem anderen Teich übernommen, weil er dem Vorbesitzer zu groß geworden ist. 
Die anderen 6 Kois sind 2010 und 2011 geboren. 
Das Alter meiner Goldfische kann ich schlecht schätzen.

LG
Ansaj


----------



## RKurzhals (27. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Leon,
meine ältesten Rotfedern und __ Sonnenbarsche werden älter als 6 Jahre. Hinsichtlich Längenwachstum passiert offensichtlich kaum noch was. Es werden minimal weniger große Fische , wobei ich über die wahre Ursache nicht spekulieren möchte.


----------



## Lion (28. Sep. 2016)

hallo,
ich finde es ganz toll wenn ich hier lese, wie alt Euere Fische sind.
Das ist für mich ein Zeichen, wie gut Ihr Euere Tiere pflegt und dafür
sorgt, daß das Wasser in bester Ordung ist.
Auch wieder für mich ein Zeichen, daß ich im richtigen Forum bin und
freue mich über weitere Antworten von Euch.
 Leon


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Sep. 2016)

meine jetzigen sind erst max. 6 Jahre alt (die 3 __ Döbel, die großen __ Sonnenbarsche und der zur Abgabe stehende Asagi) da der Teich ja erst April 2011 wieder geflutet wurde

die Goldfische im Vorgängerteich waren 1992 reingekommen und mit 16 Jahren 2008 (Beginn der Teichvergrößerung) mit fast 40cm abgegeben worden

mein ältester Fisch lebte aber noch bis vor kurzen im Aquarium. Der Polypterus palmas verstab mit rund 30 Jahren

MfG Frank


----------



## Geisy (28. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Rolf

Auch bei mir sind die ältesten Koi nicht die größten. Ich hab 6-8jährige die jetzt schon um 20cm länger sind.
Der längste Fisch bei mir ist ein Stör mit ca. 1,6m.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Michael H (28. Sep. 2016)

Hallo

Meine älteste Dame im Teich ist um die 17 Jahre wovon sie erst 2 Jahre bei mir im Teich ist .


----------



## Lion (28. Sep. 2016)

hallo Norbert,
deine Koi's mit 30Jahre ist schon eine Super-Ansage und finde das einfach T o l l .
Dann noch ein Stör mit 1,6m, den hätte ich auch sehr gerne. 
 Leon


----------



## Geisy (28. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Leon

Ich denke für einen Stör ist dein Teich zu klein.
Bei mir schwimmen zwei __ Störe die ich aus zu kleinen Teichen übernommen habe und ich finde das bei mir schon grenzwertig wenn ich die so schwimmen sehe.
Denn diese wachsen auch noch bis ca. 2,5m

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## marcus18488 (28. Sep. 2016)

Hallo, 
mein ältester Koi ist Ca 15 Jahre alt. Wir nennen ihn Obelix den dicken. Mein Stör iChat Ca 1,20 m und wird jetzt 5

LG Marcus


----------



## Lion (29. Sep. 2016)

Geisy schrieb:


> Hallo Leon
> 
> Ich denke für einen Stör ist dein Teich zu klein
> Gruß
> Norbert



hallo Norbert,
natürlich hast Du recht und deswegen habe ich auch keinen Stör bei mir eingesetzt, 
Du hast ja auch einen Wunschteich mit 300000 Ltr. Teichvol und das finde ich S u p e r.
VG. Leon


----------



## Patrick K (29. Sep. 2016)

Hi,
meine Fische sind zwei bis vierzehn Jahre alt....

Die alten haben Lebenslang bekommen , die sind schuld an der ganzen buddlerei, die würde ich nicht ohne weiteres freiwillig abgeben.....

Die Jungen sind Nachwuchs vom letzten Jahr.....

Die Länge der Fische ,  liegt zwischen 15 und gut 70 cm

Gruss Patrick


----------



## tosa (29. Sep. 2016)

Ältesten sind 15 Jahre.

Die jüngsten 2 aus diesem Jahr!


----------



## mareike (29. Sep. 2016)

Hallo,

ich wundere mich, dass eure Fische so alt sind. Haben sie noch nie mit dem __ Reiher Bekanntschaft gemacht? Immer wenn die Goldfische und __ Shubunkin  zutraulich waren, war der Reiher da.. Deshalb musste ich die letzten 2 Jahre wieder neue kaufen.

Viele Grüße
mareike


----------



## Michael H (29. Sep. 2016)

mareike schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich wundere mich, dass eure Fische so alt sind. Haben sie noch nie mit dem __ Reiher Bekanntschaft gemacht? Immer wenn die Goldfische und __ Shubunkin  zutraulich waren, war der Reiher da.. Deshalb musste ich die letzten 2 Jahre wieder neue kaufen.
> 
> ...


Hallo
Denke das liegt auch an der größe der Fische . Einen Fisch der 50 + hat den holt so schnell keine __ Fischreiher aus dem Teich . Das ist bei einem __ Goldfisch dann schon anders .


----------



## Ansaj (30. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Mareike,
das Problem mit dem __ Reiher habe ich auch. Deshalb kann ich das Alter meiner Goldfische schlecht schätzen, weil die Größten oft gefangen werden, was mich sehr traurig macht, da es meine Lieblinge sind, die kleineren könnte der Reiher gerne haben. So hat es letztes Jahr auch meinen 8-jährigen __ Goldfisch erwischt.
Meine Kois, jedenfalls die größeren, scheinen bis jetzt aber sicher. 
Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Lion (30. Sep. 2016)

mareike schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich wundere mich,  Immer wenn die Goldfische und __ Shubunkin  zutraulich waren, war der __ Reiher da..
> Viele Grüße
> mareike


hallo Mareike,
deshalb möchte ich nicht, dass meine Fische zutraulich werden und somit den natürlichen Instinkt behalten
und bei Gefahr wegtauchen. Ansonsten glauben die, wenn der Reiher kommt, es gibt etwas zu futtern.
Zusätzlich würde ich noch auf ca. 20cm Höhe um den Teich eine Angelschnurr anbringen, sobald der Reiher in Richting 
Teich geht läuft dieser gegen die Schnurr, erschreckt sich und fliegt normalerweise davon. 
VG. Leon


----------



## Deuned (3. Okt. 2016)

Das dachte ich auch Leon,aber schau dir mal meinen Beitrag von heute "ungebetener Gast" an.
Der __ Fischreiher ist so klever,den stört mein Elektrozaun und meine Nylonfäden in rund 20 cm Höhe absolut nicht .


----------



## Lion (3. Okt. 2016)

Deuned schrieb:


> Das dachte ich auch Leon,aber schau dir mal meinen Beitrag von heute "ungebetener Gast" an.
> Der __ Fischreiher ist so klever,den stört mein Elektrozaun und meine Nylonfäden in rund 20 cm Höhe absolut nicht .



hallo Bernd,
ist natürlich sehr traurig aber, man darf dem __ Reiher keinen einzigen Landeplatz im Teich erlauben und deine Schnüre sind auch sehr sichtbar.
Ich persönlich habe transparente Angelschnur (ca. 20 bis 25cm hoch und ca. 20cm vom Teichrand entfernt) angebracht , habe beobachtet das der
Reiher meinen Garten ansteuert, sich dem Teich nähert und sobald er die Schnur berührt erschrocken wegfliegt.
Selbst Gäste sehen die Schnur nicht und laufen gerne, wenn Sie zu nahe am Teich gehen, gegen diese Schnur und wundern sich.
Ist aber natürlich keine Garantie-Lösung aber probieren geht über studieren und der Kostenfaktor ist sehr sehr klein.
Mit dem Reiherproblem werden die Fische natürlich nicht so alt und ich denke aber, dass hier noch einige Mitglieder ebenfalls
Fische besitzen, die schon ein stolzes Alter haben. Würde mich über weitere Beiträge sehr freuen und die Mitglieder die die ältesten
Fische haben dürften uns dann auch gerne über die Futter-Gewohnheiten etwas mitteilen, was ja auch zu gesunden Fischen beiträgt und somit
auch zu einem hohen Alter führt.
  Leon


----------



## troll20 (4. Okt. 2016)

Lion schrieb:


> Würde mich über weitere Beiträge sehr freuen


Na dann Goldfische mit ca 14 - 16 Jahren sollten die ältesten bei uns sein. Goldorfen sollten so ca 13 Jahre auf dem Buckel haben. Koi von 4 -7 Jahre und die Katzenwelse dürften auch schon 8 Jahre alt sein. Okay?


----------



## Teich4You (4. Okt. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Okay?


Ne geht gar nicht!  

Meine __ Shubunkin werden bald 3 Jahre alt.


----------



## Michael H (4. Okt. 2016)

Hallo

Hab Heute Abend mal wieder 2 Mäuse aus dem Teich geholt . So wie ich gesehn hab sind die nicht so alt geworden ...


----------



## troll20 (4. Okt. 2016)

Hast du immer noch keine Rettungstreppe 
Und dein Piranhas hatten keinen Appetit


----------



## Michael H (4. Okt. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Hast du immer noch keine Rettungstreppe
> Und dein Piranhas hatten keinen Appetit


Hallo

Meine Fische haben nur eine Etage , da gibt / wird es niemanls eine Treppe geben .
Bei der letzten Maus hab ich nur die hälfte rausholen müßen .
Ist halt Futter was nicht's kostet ....


----------



## Teich4You (4. Okt. 2016)

Immer noch keine Treppe..... schäm dich.


----------



## pema (4. Okt. 2016)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hab Heute Abend mal wieder 2 Mäuse aus dem Teich geholt . So wie ich gesehn hab sind die nicht so alt geworden ...


Soll man das jetzt wirklich witzig finden, wenn arme Viecher in deinem Teich elendig ersaufen?
Diese Art von Humor geht mir zum Glück ab.
petra


----------



## Thundergirl (4. Okt. 2016)

Meine ältesten Koi sind 18 und 16 Jahre alt. Einer von meinen ältesten Goldfischen müsste ebenfalls um die 17 Jahre alt sein. Dann sind da noch die beiden __ Graskarpfen, bei denen weiß ich schon gar nicht mehr ob sie etwas jünger oder schon älter als mein erster Koi sind. Und dann Sunny, der Sonnenbarsch ist 9 Jahre alt. Der Rest ist jünger.


----------



## Lion (6. Okt. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Hast du immer noch keine Rettungstreppe



hallo Leute,
wieso eine Treppe ?
wäre nicht ein Aufzug besser ?
und falls doch Treppe, dann bitte eine Rolltreppe.
 Leon


----------



## Lion (7. Okt. 2016)

also es beeindruckt mich schon sehr wenn ich sehe, wie alt Euere Fische sind.    super.


----------



## Lion (11. Okt. 2016)

Lion schrieb:


> ich würde gerne das Alter Euerer Fische erfahren !
> Freue mich auf die Antworten.
> VG. Leon



Über weitere Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen.
VG. Leon


----------

